

Ask HN: Why do I see ads for websites I just visited in my Facebook Feed? - sciguy77

It feels a little disturbing that after visiting a website like One Month Rails I see ads for that site in my Facebook feed. Is that just an ad program that looks at the cookies I have, or what? Am I being irrational by finding this troubling?
======
mcarrano
It is all part of targeted advertising by tracking your online behavior and it
is not irrational to feel creeped out by this.

A few months ago, Facebook partnered with some of the largest data companies
such as Acxiom, Blue Kai, Epsilon, and Datalogix to help improve their
targeting. ([https://www.facebook-studio.com/news/item/partner-
categories...](https://www.facebook-studio.com/news/item/partner-categories-a-
new-self-serve-targeting-feature))

One way to help prevent targeted advertising and companies collecting
behavioral data about you is to use a browser plugin called Ghostery.
([http://ghostery.com](http://ghostery.com))

Disclaimer: I work for Evidon, the owner of Ghostery.

